
Learning to Think Like a Computer - irsog
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/04/education/edlife/teaching-students-computer-code.html?linkId=36526982
======
gwu78
"Thinking like a computer" would not involve abstraction. That would be
thinking like a language author or a young programmer.

"Thinking like a computer" means thinking without abstraction. (Aside from
symbols and maths.)

By learning abstraction the student is only learning how a language author
thinks, not a computer. There is no need to _teach_ abstraction. It comes
naturally. Humans do not operate like computers. Humans naturally gravtitate
to using symbols.

Why not teach how to convert from binary to hex to decimal and how to do
binary addition? _Every_ child has to memorize a decimal multiplication table
at some stage of their education. They should be memorizing binary/hex tables
too.

